# anyone throw spey?



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone on the panhandle ever try throwing spey in the surf?, I think it would be a great skill set to have for reds and pomp outside of normal range (100ft+). thinking of picking up a spey rod and giving it a shot. does anyone throw spey well and have some tips?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

No, but I've done some projectile vomiting.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> No, but I've done some projectile vomiting.


Boooya!


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

watch lots of youtube. and be prepared for a head ache i think the surf would give you tremendous amounts of problems because a spey cast usually starts in the water because a spey head is so dang long


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

The guys up in the northeast do it all the time for striper, and I think here on a calm day with maybe.a slight north wind itd be great to launch a popper 130ft off the beach at a school of reds


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

It's possible to do. I don't care for spey rods because they're just too damn big, and unless the fish you catch is studly, you'll drag it in like it's a pinfish. Figure that a spey rod is really like fishing a rod 2 weights heavier. So if you usually fish an 8, maybe get a 6 weight spey or at most a 7 weight. Otherwise it's just no fun.

I think a better option than fishing the 2-handed cheater-stick is to keep with the 1-handed rod and line it with a shooting taper like Rio Outbound. You can carry 30-40' of line, make two false casts, then shoot out another 60' without any trouble at all. It's an amazing line, and you don't have 14 feet of fly rod.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Boboe said:


> It's possible to do. I don't care for spey rods because they're just too damn big, and unless the fish you catch is studly, you'll drag it in like it's a pinfish. Figure that a spey rod is really like fishing a rod 2 weights heavier. So if you usually fish an 8, maybe get a 6 weight spey or at most a 7 weight. Otherwise it's just no fun.
> 
> I think a better option than fishing the 2-handed cheater-stick is to keep with the 1-handed rod and line it with a shooting taper like Rio Outbound. You can carry 30-40' of line, make two false casts, then shoot out another 60' without any trouble at all. It's an amazing line, and you don't have 14 feet of fly rod.


 I understand your point but I think an 8wt spey rod would be sweet for bull reds or bonita. just not fully confident in the whole D-loop overhead thing yet. I see your profile says destin, do you ever do any jetty fishing?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Nah, never fish jetties.


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Have done it on big rivers. Think you might have problems with surf.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

current is a important part of spey casting,would work better in the pass on a outgoing tide.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Spey is difficult to throw properly from a boat or land. Your line needs to travel behind you at a low level during the cast. Spey fishing from a grassy bank is all-but-impossible, but if you just get a few feet out into the water, it's easy. From a boat, the boat gets in the way of your cast. It can be done with proper positioning, but it's not ideal. Again, I'd go with the single-handed rod and throw an Outbound line.


----------

